# Looking For A Used 2002 Connecting Rod



## estar (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm working on a project and I'm looking for one used 2002 connecting rod. It doesn't really have to be from a 2002, but I want one from the M10 engine. Any condition is fine, as long as it's complete with the rod, rod bolts, nuts and cap and not too horribly damaged (still looks like a con rod and not a mangled paperweight).

If you've recently done a rebuild and had to replace rod(s), let me know!


----------

